
Ask HN: Any good UI/UX design resources for founders? - tixocloud
As we’re designing our UI&#x2F;UX for our analytics platform, wondering if there are any good resources, articles, etc. to help guide us.
======
this2shallPass
[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/ux-research-cheat-
sheet/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/ux-research-cheat-sheet/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12711060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12711060)

------
codegladiator
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxqiDtkXtOCNJdckODHk9YA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxqiDtkXtOCNJdckODHk9YA)

This guy tells it pretty good. there are only 8 videos though

------
dewey
[https://refactoringui.com](https://refactoringui.com) would be one worth
checking out

